# Our 2016 Haunt



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is our haunt this year, sorry for some of the darkness...
This is our 11th year doing this. Already thinking of next year....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] candy

The twitching fingers on the guy on the table was a really cool effect. I also liked how you used the strobe lighting in the tented area to reveal props that were otherwise hidden in the darkness.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This looks like a good haunt to go through, nice work


----------

